# ATO: small business webinars



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...ars-to-help-you-run-your-home-based-business/
*Webinars to help you run your home-based business*









*19 January 2021*

When you are running your business from home, expenses such as for electricity, gas and office furniture, can have a serious impact on your bottom line.

Learn to calculate the amounts you can claim on your tax return and how to maximise the cash flow of your business with these two webinars:

Running a home-based business
Cash flow for small business success
At the Running a home-based business webinar you can find out what expenses you can claim as tax deductions and how to calculate the amounts you claim.

The Cash flow for small business success session gives you critical cash flow management knowledge and skills. Find out how to identify issues and use a range of tips to help maximise your cash flow.

These one-hour webinars are delivered online via Webex; you'll receive a link to the session after you register.

Don't miss out, book now!

*Next step:*

Register for Key webinar topics for small business


----------

